# agitation harness



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

hey
what have you used? what do you recommend and why?


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

joshua thor said:


> what have you used? what do you recommend and why?


I LOVE this Nylon agitation harness from Can-Am. They last *Forever* & are no maintenance, plus they're a snap to get dogs in & out of.. all the times people forget harnesses & all I need is a general weight on their mutt to be able to hand them one of these (on loan), with it always fitting great! If you order one, just be sure to ask for the metal hardware, as Pierre switched to plastic at some point.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOG-TRAINING-NY...430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19c2858816


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

i just got one on dogsport gear... 21.99!!! because they are switching from buckles to quick release... niiice. 
I don't think there are any left though. 
it's called the All-weather harness.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the Ray Allen Agitation harness because it is nothing like a tracking harness. Its made of saddle lather and has a heavy duty "D" ring. It doesn't feel the same as tracking harness either so there is no conflict with the dog as to what task is going to be performed. The agitation harness means we are going to get all amped up. The tracking harness means I want your nose to the ground.

Tracking harnesses are often used but are not built for the stresses of agitation work. The tracking harness "D" rings can break under the stress of agitation work. Believe me, I learned the hard way. I also really like the Modular Harness w/ the breast plate from Signature K9. Its made of heavy duty nylon with heavy duty "D" rings. For puppies, I find the Gappay nylon harness to be practical as the puppy grows but once the get to be about 7 months old, I put it in my gear box until someone needs it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I use an old tracking harness from leerburg. Everything has held up fine, I do a lot of bungee work, so it is stressed a lot. It is 10 years old or so.

The aggitation harness with the chest piece rides up into my dogs neck and starts to choke them out, and I cannot for the life of me get it to not do that. I have adjusted everything there is to adjust 50 ways to Sunday.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

We don't use em. Every back tie or leashed dog is generally on a pinch with maybe a link into a dead ring on a loose fursaver for back up.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have some that were amish made and have had them for years. I keep them oiled with redwing boot oil and they are nice and soft and pliable. They are the V chest type with brass hardware. I cant even remember where I got them. But there are some floating around.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I have one from elite k9 that I really like, very strong and padded very well. The one I have from leerburg is almost as good, I do like the handle on the leerburg harness a lot, wish my elite had it.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I use the latigo leather "tracking" harness from ray allen. Everything about it seems more like an agitation harness than a tracking though they show dogs using it for tracking.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

You only use it (or an agitation collar) for a couple of months so best to borrow from someone! I got one from 
www.bridgeportequipment.com


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> You only use it (or an agitation collar) for a couple of months so best to borrow from someone! I got one from
> www.bridgeportequipment.com


That rather depends on your training style wouldn't you say? I walk my dog in the harness to keep his neck sensitive for leash pressure work for heeling. So I can say I use my once a week at least.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a nice leather agitation harness made at an amish leather shop. Whenever a new club member needs one, they just borrow mine to take to the amish shop to use as as a model, since they don't keep a sample one there...everything is custom made. Very nice stuff. I use a Boetcher for tracking.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the biothane multi purpose harness from signature K9. Quick release on the sides and it adjusts enough to go from a boxer to a GSD or a MAL. Great for bite work or tracking.


http://www.signaturek9.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4680/.f


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> That rather depends on your training style wouldn't you say? I walk my dog in the harness to keep his neck sensitive for leash pressure work for heeling. So I can say I use my once a week at least.


For sure, I would say that. Typically a dog moves on to the fursaver/prong combo once the bite/strike is optimal, I was describing this aspect.


----------



## joshua thor (Jun 18, 2010)

I decided to get the can-am harness. It looks clean on him. Not so bulky on him. Tomorrow I will test it out. I hope it works as good as it looks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got a puppy harness from ALM and it does not ride up, and Soda can use it. I am happy with it. Ask me in ten years how it held up, but I am pretty sure it will be fine, pretty sturdy harness.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

CD pits makes awesome working harnesses that I love. They are custom though so they take a little longer to get in.


----------

